
The Truth about JavaScript MVC Usage - AllThingsSmitty
https://twitter.com/AllThingsSmitty/status/551045871291629568
======
douche
Bottom middle chart is labeled with the percentage for Google Analytics from
the chart above it, not the percentage displayed in actual chart.

